
HR experts share the skills they say employees will most need in the future - NicoJuicy
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/01/hr-experts-share-the-skills-employees-will-most-need-in-the-future.html
======
chupa-chups
In my experience most of what is mentioned is true.

On the other hand it is also true for HR. In our (quite big, international)
company HR staff gets more and more reduced. Also, more divisions deny
inviting a HR person to job interviews, most of them replacing them by the
manager and members of the respective team. So far I could only notice that
this didn’t cause a decline in quality.

~~~
Mirioron
In my opinion what's mentioned is true, because they didn't really say
anything. Reading the "article" felt like reading a horoscope. They used very
general skills that everybody would like to have (and think they have).

------
imagetic
HR experts...lol

------
westmeal
TL;DR filthy millennials need to get off their phones and talk to people
instead of texting them while in the same room

